# Gravity Liberty CX



## Nordski (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with this bike or have an opinion? I found it for $400 on bikes direct. This will be my first bike and I'll be using it mostly for commuting in Vermont and long rides on weekends for exercise and fun. This is really where my budget lies, maybe a little higher, so if you're going to make any suggestions, please keep it within that range. Definitely very new to cycling and really need opinions on the specs- is it a good entry level bike? durable? quality? etc. 

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

very new to cycling means.. you better order the right size the first time. (see return policy).

If you have friends whom are also experienced in fitting... have them help you


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a bit on the heavy side - 26 lb in the smallest size. Crankset, headset, bars, seatpost, and saddle are all bargain bin quality. Wheelset is OK hubs but low quality rims. If you have the knowledge/skills to set it up properly (including truing wheels and repacking and adjusting all the bearings, it's a decent bike for the price, but you can probably do much better shopping used bikes.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

You won't find a local bike shop that carries these so you'll be taking a big chance buying sight unseen and unfitted... If you are dead set on purchasing it online you'll need to know what geometry you'll need and don't take their generic fit advise as the sole input for what size you'll need.
Use a fit calculator to determine the proper size:
Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist
You can see my comments & recommendations regarding buying online in your other thread.
Once you know your requirements doing the online fitting compare what you need against the effective top tube or stack and reach as these will be your best references.


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

Check youtube and bike forums for some reviews of the Gravity Liberty bikes. I was considering it myself when upping from a hybrid to road bike. The geometry of the Gravity Liberty ROAD BIKES (Liberty 1 in the OPs price range) is pretty spot on with the Giant Defy lineup of bikes. You can get an idea of the feel by riding one of those (not going to get into the etiquette issue of testing bikes for purposes of an online purchase). This fit comparison might or might not translate to the Liberty CX.

The CX It can fit bigger tires and has rack and fender mounts which makes it versatile. The Liberty 1 doesn't have rack or fender mounts, but there are solutions out there for that issue. I emailed bikes direct about this bike and they confirmed it would take size 28 tires which would help make the bike more gravel path worthy. I don't think you'll have a problem with the components and putting it together shouldn't be too difficult with the help of youtube. I know lots of folks have ordered online bikes with no issues.

Some points to ponder since I recently went through this process:
If you're using the bike for commuting (my main use as well), I'd suggest test riding a lot of bikes with different frame materials. I tested both aluminum and steel bikes and found that steel is much smoother and less fatiguing to ride. Ultimately I got a steel road bike. 

A triple sounds like a good idea to me. That gives you lots of easier gears to ride in if things are hilly. A lot of people don't like them, but I tend to ride on the middle ring at the front and only shift in the back. I can get by with minimal front shifting which I like.

Sizing will be the most important part (and the scariest). Google some online sizing calculators, test some of the Giant Defy sizes and get a feel for what you think feels best. It's hard to do with a drop bar bike as it doesn't feel natural, like a more upright bike, but do your best. People will tell you that this is the reason to buy local, but I've had plenty of shops try to sell me bikes that were way too large or way too small, so I'm a cynic about all the local bike shop love. Buying local is almost as much of a toss up as buying online.

Finally a question: how far is your commute? If it's only around 5 miles, you might consider a hybrid road bike. These don't have the drops, but are perfectly comfortable over shorter distances and a bit cheaper. You could shop locally for these and get a good quality name brand for your budget and, if your local bike shop is a good one, get their service as well. I will note, however, that since switching to a steel road bike, my hybrid feels less comfy and leaves me a bit sore after rides.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Check out the Nishiki Maricopa at Dick's.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

DrAstro said:


> Check youtube and bike forums for some reviews of the Gravity Liberty bikes. I was considering it myself when upping from a hybrid to road bike. The geometry of the Gravity Liberty is spot on with the Giant Defy.


Not true... The geometries are close but not exact. Here are the differences (although maybe perceived as minimal, they will have an effect on fit):
Giant Defy (50cm)
Head Angle: 72.5
Seat Angle: 73.5
Top Tube: 54.5
Head Tube: 16.5
Chain Stay: 42.0
Wheel Base: 99.5
Stand over Height: 77.7

Gravity Liberty CX (50cm)
Head Angle: 71.5
Seat Angle: 74
Top Tube: 55.5
Head Tube: 14.0
Chain Stay: 42.0
Wheel Base: 103.8
Stand over Height: 77.7

The only similarities between the two are the listed size, chain stay length, and stand over height. The angular differences in the head and seat angles along with the head tube size and variances in the effective top tube will be the bigger things to be considered with when making a comparison between the two models.
You can google some tools to do a comparative analysis to see how close in fact it will be...
For the OP, definitely run a fit analysis.

Here is a good link that explains the various things to consider when comparing frame geometries and the differences between touring, road, and CX bikes. The big elements to consider when comparing is the effective top tube AND stack and reach. The article has a link to run stack and reach calculations too.

C Y C L I N G A B O U T ? Understanding Bicycle Frame Geometry


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

Herkwo said:


> Not true... The geometries are close but not exact. Here are the differences (although maybe perceived as minimal, they will have an effect on fit):
> Giant Defy (50cm)
> Head Angle: 72.5
> Seat Angle: 73.5
> ...



My bad. The Liberty CX appears to be different from the Liberty road bikes. Gravity Liberty 1 is more or less similar to the Giant Defy I the $400 price range. The fit between those models should be safe to compare.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

DrAstro said:


> My bad. The Liberty CX appears to be different from the Liberty road bikes. Gravity Liberty 1 is more or less similar to the Giant Defy I the $400 price range. The fit between those models should be safe to compare.


 My daughters boyfriend bought a Motobecane road bike for about $400.00 from Bikes direct and it is working out well for him. I do not know how he figured out the sizing but it looks about right to me. I have never seen the Liberty myself or have any knowledge of it. After riding the Motobecane for 2 months he took it into a local shop and they billed him for $150.00 to get everything working right and true the wheels. I imagine you might expect the same from any of the cheap entry options. The option would be something like the Canondale Synapse 8 for about $800.00 which would bust the budget. But you might get sized up well and a free tune up at 30 days. Good Luck.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Nordski,
If you are looking for a solid road bike at a discount here is a serious contender:
Fuji 1.5C from Performancebike.com for* $499* (you'd have to stretch the budget a little)
Fuji has a better rep than Gravity bikes.
This has a lot better set of components and wheels than the Gravity and will be much lighter.
Performancebike has a good return policy too. They are currently offering free oversized shipping which ends today I think but will usually have some ongoing discount that may be applied to the purchase (just keep checking the interwebs for a coupon).
The 50cm size may be in the ballpark but do an online fitting calculator first to confirm.

Fuji Sportif 1.5 C Road Bike - 2013 -

Plus... It is red! Everyone knows red is faster!

If you are set on a CX bike here is a better option than the Gravity option. Nashbar CX1 Cyclocross.
From Nashbar.com (performancebike's sister store). Currently offered for $599 BUT... when they have their 20% off coupon it will be *$480 *(keep an eye out for the coupon which comes around often enough... just keep checking).
Again, this option is far superior in components (mostly Shimano Sora) and wheels and the Nashbar product has solid reviews and good return options.

Nashbar CX1 Cyclocross Bike - Road Bikes

It's Black so it won't be quite as fast as the Fuji I mention above...


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Your best bet is probably something used. Craiglist can be hit or miss, but worth daily browsing. Try your best to figure out your size, whether thru online fitting tools, in-store fitting, demo, etc. 

The good thing about a used bike is that if you dont like it, or want something better, you can probably sell it for about the same as you paid. There are many people who buy a bike, ride it for a year, then let it sit in the garage for 3 or 4 years and decide to sell.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

heybrady said:


> Your best bet is probably something used. Craiglist can be hit or miss, but worth daily browsing. Try your best to figure out your size, whether thru online fitting tools, in-store fitting, demo, etc.
> 
> The good thing about a used bike is that if you dont like it, or want something better, you can probably sell it for about the same as you paid. There are many people who buy a bike, ride it for a year, then let it sit in the garage for 3 or 4 years and decide to sell.


Here is one off of the Burlington Craigslist of interest. He's asking $500 but it's worth a look... it should come w/ Shimano 105 components and a Truvativ compact crank, Easton EC70 carbon fork, & Mavic Aksium wheels. It is a solid Cromoly bike. My daughter has this same bike (same color scheme too which should make this one a 2006 or 2007). The 53cm size should also have an effective Top Tube of 54.4 cm which should put it in the ballpark for your height. If interested, suggest bringing a knowledgeable friend or ask the seller if he would mind having a Local Shop give a once over inspection. Given the age, $400 should be doable.
Jamis Quest steel frame road bike


----------

